# Snow Bear (But Not)



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

There's another plow that looks like SnowBear plows, and sold at Home Depot (it doesn't say snow bear though), and it's orange.

What is this?

Sincerely,
Jake


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Quickie Bulldozer:

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ch&cm_pla=brand&cm_ite=bid10101150-Home_Depot



I quess the link isn't working. It's a large capacity V-shaped shovel for $18.97.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

? NO, that certainly isn't it.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Na that's too well built.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd like a real reply with a real answer


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Why not just go to Home Depot and look at it or ask them?


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Home Depot near me is almost an hour away. A reply on here, could be quicker.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bolensdriver said:


> Home Depot near me is almost an hour away. A reply on here, could be quicker.


It's been four days with no answer. Just a suggestion- call the nearest HD.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

mick, I know you know the name, why can't you tell me?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bolensdriver said:


> mick, I know you know the name, why can't you tell me?


Thanks for the confidence, but I really don't. I haven't been to a HD in several months. I looked on their website (as you can tell) but didn't find what you're talking about. So, my best advice is to call them and ask.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright.

It's a Snow Bear plow, I'm pretty sure it's made by them. But it doesn't say SnowBear, it says some other name. The mounting is all the same, and the blade is the same as well.

Sincerely,
Jake


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*Snow Bear Plow*

Do yourself a big favor,get that whole idea of a snow-bear plow out of your head.They are the biggest piece of junk I've seen in a long time.You will tear thing's up on it all the time,it will be no time and the money you spent on the Snow-bear will put a nice dent in the price of a better plow.Consider the homesteader(fisher)or snoway if you don't have much to invest.
JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

catskill said:


> Do yourself a big favor,get that whole idea of a snow-bear plow out of your head.They are the biggest piece of junk I've seen in a long time.You will tear thing's up on it all the time,it will be no time and the money you spent on the Snow-bear will put a nice dent in the price of a better plow.Consider the homesteader(fisher)or snoway if you don't have much to invest.
> JUST MY 2CENTS


Who said I want a snowbear? I have a Fisher.

And as for being seen, have you actually used a SnowBear?


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*yeah i owned one*

thats why i would do everything to steer fellow plowsite members away from them...there just not rugged enough


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

catskill said:


> Do yourself a big favor,get that whole idea of a snow-bear plow out of your head.They are the biggest piece of junk I've seen in a long time.You will tear thing's up on it all the time,it will be no time and the money you spent on the Snow-bear will put a nice dent in the price of a better plow.Consider the homesteader(fisher)or snoway if you don't have much to invest.
> JUST MY 2CENTS


hey idiot it is a personal use plow if you buy to plow your driveway then it is better than shoveling and what do you need a $4000.00 plow to plow your driveway for


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*duh....make money!*

with something a little better built it will hold up a lot better.
but good point "dick"


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

catskill said:


> with something a little better built it will hold up a lot better.
> but good point "dick"


there all good if your just plowing your driveway


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*then buy snowbear stock*




richardlewis said:


> there all good if your just plowing your driveway


what a richard!


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

catskill said:


> what a great guy


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

No need for arguments boy's... But Richard, I do agree. Personal use snowplowing, any plow beats a snow shovel or snowblower even. It's faster and you won't burn as much as I imagine. 

I have a nice Chevy truck, it's only two wheel drive, and I want to put a very light plow on it. I'm thinking of a Snow Bear.. I won't be plowing commercially because I have a bigger truck for that. But, I'd like this 2wd truck to have a plow for my own driveway  

I know it's 2wd, BUT, I'd only be plowing small storms with it... and I might even put a sand spreader in the truck, to sand driveways in the winter.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I also know a guy from a town over from me who is in the paving business. He uses a Jeep Cherokee with a SnowBear and plows commercially.


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

*Sb200*

Snowbear also has a very little advertised SB200 plow which is quite a bit larger. I think its 7' 4" wide and taller, maybe 28" tall. Its also 300 pounds compared to 200 or so on the standard Snowbear. Pretty sure its around $1300 and the normal one is like $995. Supposedly can be special ordered at Lowes and Home Depot has their own version with a slightly different name thats also a special order.

They take the exact same mount as the regular one which is good and bad. You would think the larger plow would be subject to greater forces and possibly deserve a heavier mount. I'm currently trying to decide what to do for my F150. If I decide to only do my own driveway which is paved I may consider this option. It seems like those who bash them have no personal experience with them. Those that have one or know someone that owns one say they work.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

whats the Home Depot named one?


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

i stopped into a home depot today. what a joke. waited for 20 minutes at customer service then waited 20 minutes in garden for someone just so they could say they have no idea what i was talking about.

i think they call the bigger plow at HD either an SF200 or an SP200 but since they have no clue then i guess it doesnt matter. i would just call snowbear and ask them for some support with it. they were very nice when i called. since its normally called an SB200 and sb would logically mean snowbear, i'm guessing the HD version is a name starting with SF or SP. 
so maybe SnowFox or SnowPuppy?  


i also stopped into a Lowes and it was a totally different experience. they had the small one on display and all the info on the bigger one in their book to order it. the bigger one is $1299. like i said, if i was only doing my driveway i'd do it and not think twice. but i'd really like to turn this into a business in which case i'll pick up a standard plow.


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

just saw on the other thread that they are called proshovel at HD.
so i'm guessing they are PS50 and PS200.

by the way, sams club sells the same one under the Winter Wolf name for $950.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

If you want something small and easy to use I would get a snowsport if all your going to do is use it for your driveway. Their video shows they work if you only have to go forward. As on the sander for residential I don't think that works to well. To much money for something so small. If you did get one get a large one and then sub out to other plow companies in your area. As for Catskill and Richardlewis grow up this a forum not a playground. If you want to call eachother names do it somewhere else.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Just saw it today at Hope Depot. It's a snowbear with the name proshovel. It was sitting next to the snowbear trailers. 

Catskill, this is a personal use plowing forum, not a snowbear bashing forum. I don't think highly of snowbear equip. either but if someone wants one, that's their choice.  I suggest you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*put your swords away*



richardlewis said:


> hey idiot it is a personal use plow if you buy to plow your driveway then it is better than shoveling and what do you need a $4000.00 plow to plow your driveway for


sorry if i offended anyone(i doubt it)but all the same.just don't take to kindly to the quote...if you know what i mean.all kidding aside i try not to bash snowbear alot,until i remember all the times i spent beefing the thing up to take the winters here.again sorry guy's if i put a negative spin on your plow choice.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

:waving:


----------



## Personal Plow (Nov 1, 2003)

richardlewis said:


> hey idiot it is a personal use plow if you buy to plow your driveway then it is better than shoveling and what do you need a $4000.00 plow to plow your driveway for


HERE HERE!!
PP


----------



## jrezyrider (Dec 8, 2004)

*best plows*

well all i can say is you guys do not know what you are talking about i live in Canada i own two snow bear plows one on a 4x4 dodge power wagon 1978 and one on a 2x4 1986 chev 3+3 crew cab long box i plow all winter some times 17 hours a day with out any problems to date my buddy has a uni mount arctic he payed 6000.00 he has problems i do not have to worry about lines that brake or any thing and have pics of my 2x4 chev diesel pushing snow piles as tall as my truck and will send to any one who does no believe me not a bad prophet EH! 2 trucks 2 plows less then 4000.00 invested last year i made 16000.00 plowing so i urge you go buy a snow bear and put it to the test i know i have and they are grate if anyone wishes to see pics email me i will send them to you [email protected]

just my 2 cents


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

And here I thought this thread finally died....


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*may the force be with you*

i thought the same thing boss,but i guess the legend continues...
i'll stick with my fisher thanks.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

personal plows (aka Snowbears etc) have their place but not for commercial use. They are not designed for it and not warrated for commercial use. No need to call names over it. lol


----------

